# Best Spark Plug for Husqvarna saws?



## 802climber (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi I am looking at the Bosch WSR6F plugs on baileys. If I buy a box of these will they fit my Husky 346xp, 372xp, and 385xp? Will this plug fit a Jonsered 2139t? (Same saw as a Husky 338xpt)

Should I get these fancy plugs or just stick with OEM Plugs (NGK I believe)...?

Thanks


----------



## REJ2 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ngk


----------



## Hillbilly1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've always had good luck with NGK. Another positive about them is my local Advance Auto keeps them on the shelf, so I don't have to pay ridiculous dealer prices. Bosch is GTG as well though, so just get whichever one you can find the most easily.


----------



## 802climber (Jul 17, 2011)

Baileys has 10 Bosch WSR6F's for $20.... And they come pretty highly recommended.

Are the Bosch and NGK pretty much equal or is one hotter?

I don't have any saws that are more than a few years old.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 17, 2011)

NGK, NGK, NGK!!! Need I say more?


----------



## jus2fat (Jul 17, 2011)

I run Bosch in all my Stihl's...same plug for all.

But I got a really good buy on them (a dozen) from dealer.

If I hadn't...I would use NGK...very good quality plug!!
(run them in all four of my Harley's...Never a problem!!)

J2F


----------



## 802climber (Jul 17, 2011)

OK OK I will get NGK... Just wondering why, that's all.

Do all the saws I listed in my original post take the same NGK plug? They are all from the last couple years.


----------



## jus2fat (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry..not a Husky guy...No "good" dealers near me...

Do you not have the owners manuals to check recommended plug??
If not...call Husqvarna...

USA
Husqvarna Forest & Garden

Husqvarna Professional Products, Inc.
9335 Harris Corners Parkway
Suite 500
Charlotte, NC 28269
USA
Telephone (Corporate): +1 704 597 5000

For all Husqvarna customer service inquiries
Telephone: +*1 800 487 5951*

J2F


----------



## w8ye (Jul 17, 2011)

Husky recommends the 

Bosch WSR6F
NGK BPMR7A
Champion RCJ7Y

They all look and run the same.

I like the NGK because I can go down the street to Advance Auto and pick one up

But I have saws with all these plugs.


----------



## 802climber (Jul 17, 2011)

OK thanks... 

Yeah I checked and all the saws I mentioned call for a NGK BPMR7A..

I am about to make a Baileys order anyway, is a ten pack of WSR6F's worth 20 bucks?

I'll probably just stick with the NGK's and get them locally.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 17, 2011)

Why ya need so many spark plugs? I've bought 2 in the last 30+ years and didn't even need those. The plug in my old Pouland is over 30 years old, still works fine.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jul 17, 2011)

dieseldirt said:


> Baileys has 10 Bosch WSR6F's for $20.... And they come pretty highly recommended.
> 
> Are the Bosch and NGK pretty much equal or is one hotter?
> 
> I don't have any saws that are more than a few years old.



The Bosch WSR6F's and the NGK BPMR7A are equal on heat range, either plug is excellent for a two stroke Moto's,,, As far as which one is better,,,,, Ive run both both for years in a commercial application and have not had a problem,,, I guess it boils down to personal preference and availability,,, either one you cant go wrong

I've had a couple of bad champions out of the box,,, I dont run them.



dieseldirt said:


> OK OK I will get NGK... Just wondering why, that's all.
> 
> Do all the saws I listed in my original post take the same NGK plug? They are all from the last couple years.


 Yes,,,, NGK BPMR7A


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 17, 2011)

Just look in the operator manuals, this isn't an issue!


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 17, 2011)

w8ye said:


> Husky recommends the
> 
> Bosch WSR6F
> NGK BPMR7A
> ...



I think I have as well, and never had an issue with the spark plugs...


----------



## hamish (Jul 17, 2011)

I had an issue once with a spark plug after I dropped it on a rock and broke the porcelain clean off it!

A plug is a plug buy what you can get easily and locally, ignitions have come a long way and plugs are pretty much a non issue for the most part today.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 18, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> ..........................
> 
> I've had a couple of bad champions out of the box,,, I dont run them.


 

I've had several problems with Champion plugs as well! I've also had people come over with lawn mowers that they put those high dollar E3 plugs in, then the mower either ran like crap or wouldn't run at all! Change the plug out, runs fine!
Bosch left a bad taste in my mouth years ago in a Ford pickup. Not sure why, but Ford engines and Bosch plugs DO NOT like each other! I didn't even get 10,000 miles out of them and burnt out a coil pack!
Not a fan anymore!


----------



## Woodblocker55 (Feb 22, 2017)

bosch Ws7f in my 77 for 14 years no problem . . That's like well over 150 cord of wood. 
So what's the deal lower the number the hotter the plug . ? 77 has bocsh ignition also. 

Woodblocker55


----------



## Finnrpm (Feb 23, 2017)

Last set of Bosch WSR6F's bought were made in china, even though i got those plugs ordered among other stuff from Germany....
At least here in Finland all new Stihl's come with ngk plugs and Husqvarna comes with champion.

Also noticed that Bosch has their automotive parts also made in china, so bosch is not what it used to be!!

RV


----------



## Woodblocker55 (Feb 23, 2017)

View attachment 560058


Finnrpm said:


> Last set of Bosch WSR6F's bought were made in china, even though i got those plugs ordered among other stuff from Germany....
> At least here in Finland all new Stihl's come with ngk plugs and Husqvarna comes with champion.
> 
> Also noticed that Bosch has their automotive parts also made in china, so bosch is not what it used to be!!
> ...



OK I shed some light on heat ranges in plugs.
14 years ago it was probably was different quality makes sense.. here I can't get Bosch plug . I have to order online.

Woodblocker55


----------



## Little Al (Feb 23, 2017)

This thread is second only to mix oil thread,in it's faithful followers of brands, over the last 40 or so years in the saws we use for commercial cutting we have fitted all the well known brands + some not so well known brands, the only make of plug that we have never suffered any type of fault/failure is Nippon Denso.


----------



## svk (Feb 23, 2017)

I like NGK but I'm sure some of my saws have other brands. As long as the heat range is right and they work I'm happy.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 23, 2017)

Pretty much.

We stock Champion at the shop. Been so since the place opened 30 years ago. I guess use what you know type thing. Kind of the same some guys like Ford, Chevy, John Deere, CAT, Stihl, Husqy, etc.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 16, 2017)

Woodblocker55 said:


> bosch Ws7f in my 77 for 14 years no problem . . That's like well over 150 cord of wood.
> So what's the deal lower the number the hotter the plug . ? 77 has bocsh ignition also.
> 
> Woodblocker55


Yes Lower number runs hotter


----------



## burnses (Mar 16, 2017)

bpmr7a just easy for me to remember...


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 16, 2017)

*NAPA* sells NGK and seems to have a good selection with very reasonable prices. 

I buy my NGK plugs there most of the time.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 16, 2017)

burnses said:


> bpmr7a just easy for me to remember...


NGK's are excellent Plugs


----------

